# What to do..What to do..



## CMS09071987 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey my names Chris I'm new here but I just bought a 1984 Nissan 300ZX (non-turbo) last night. The only reason I'm new here is because my other car is a Chrysler, obviously not a nissan hah. So anyways the car is in excellent condition and cost me only $2000. I don't have tags on it yet and I gotta get it to pass the emissions test. About how much horsepower does my car have (its all stock, by the way its a 5 speed) and what would you suggest doing to make it faster?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

160bhp To add on power go swap a VG30ET or build up a VG33ET and drop it in. Currently you have a VG30E and the truth is that you wont get anywhere with the NA engine. You need to either swap all the parts necessary off of a VG30ET to your NA or you need to just swap the VG30ET into your car (best option). If you have the money you could build up a VG33ET but that will run up the bill.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

ok what all is needed to so turn n/a into turbo???


----------



## CMS09071987 (Oct 18, 2004)

I heard that the 1984 Anniversary Edition Z's were supposed to have turbos, but that since mine don't its "turbo ready" (has a space meant just for a turbo) is this right?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

CMS09071987 said:


> I heard that the 1984 Anniversary Edition Z's were supposed to have turbos, but that since mine don't its "turbo ready" (has a space meant just for a turbo) is this right?


All the VG30Es are technically "turbo ready"  The Maxima engine swap has been done in many cars, it's just basically the same motor but with a bit higher compression. If you want a turbo car, you should have bought one in the first place. This question has been gone over in about 3 threads in the last week alone, I would suggest doing a search.  At this point, short of a turbo swap, you're looking at cams intake and exhaust to increase your Hp. If you want to drop in a turbo, you will need to locate a turbo parts car and remove the ECU, wiring, both of the exhaust manifolds and the turbo, and I'm not sure if you'll need to upgrade the weaker non-turbo transmission or not but it's probably a good idea. I'm also pretty sure that unless you live in Australia you do not have a non-turbo AE edition Z31. Not a real one, anyway.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

CMS09071987 said:


> I heard that the 1984 Anniversary Edition Z's were supposed to have turbos, but that since mine don't its "turbo ready" (has a space meant just for a turbo) is this right?


No there is not specifically a space just for the turbo. You have to find a wrecked turbo car and pull all the parts necessary off of a VG30ET and swap them onto your motor. I have answered this question so many times on this forum I am about to start just linking people to other threads where this topic has been answered. Go to Z31.com and you will find all the information you could ever need. Your NA engine will never make any power. You can do the turbo swap by getting all the necessary parts off of a wrecked turbo or you can just swap the turbo motor in the car.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

is the vg30 in the NA's and the turbos the same motor internally, compression, ect...?


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

The NA has a 9.0:1 CR, the 84-86 Turbo has a 7.8:1 CR, and the 87-89 Turbo has a 8.3:1 CR. The NA uses a weaker transmission. 

For now, make an intake (from the TB to the filter) and ditch that clutch fan for an electric one. Get an exhaust system and motor sport auto hedders. If you are cheap, just unhook the exhaust after the cat, it sounds great (not raspy or ricey at all) These 3 mods will wake that NA up. check out www.z31.com for more mod info, and a complete turbo write-up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

TheJackal said:


> is the vg30 in the NA's and the turbos the same motor internally, compression, ect...?


Compression is a bit higher in the NA engines. I answered this question already..... Otherwise, the VG30E and ET are the same engine.


----------

